# Fan filter



## gsheppard07 (Mar 6, 2009)

The side of my case supports a 120x25 fan. I was looking into getting fan filters for my 3 intake fans, but the dimensions say they are 120x10. This may seem like a dumb question, but will that put the depth at 30mm, thus not making them both fit together?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2623/ffi-05/120mm_Washable_Fan_Filter.html?tl=g36c223s548#blank


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I would just use dryer sheets, cut to fit. Cheaper and leaves a pleasent
aroma....Throw away when they get dirty..and cut you some more.


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

They are 125 x 125 x 10 mm 
125mm square and 10mm in thickness. They will add 10mm depth to the total depth of the fan...if placed between the fan and case mounting surface.
They are a mere 5mm larger that a 120mm fan. They will work.


----------



## gsheppard07 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dryer sheets? Really? I guess that would make sense. But how would you fit them into the fan, without actually being IN the fan.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Make a pattern to your fan, square. Cut a hole for the screws. When
you install the fan back, put the fabric in the front. The install screws
for the fan will screw down with the dryer sheet. Use your imagination.

Or you could cut the fabric big, then using a rubber band place on the
back of the fan, making sure nothing gets tangled. You should try
to use used dryer sheets, not sure if it matters, but Ive read that
somewhere..


----------

